# tupperdor about to be built :D



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hey whats up guys. i went today and bought all the things i needed for my tupperdor. i got a nice sized tupperware that could fit cigar boxes. picked up some cedar sheets and the guy gave me some boxes too. i picked up a ciguardian hydrometer. i picked up some everlast kitty liter and one of the guys at my local shop, which is a good friend of my dads gave me QI gel cigar humidifier. looks like i am all set


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

pics, pics, pics ...


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

here are the pictures of the items i got...


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like ur on ur way... Litter or beads is really all u need for dead-on accuracy.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hydrometer has been holding steady between 67-68%. tupperware is drying as we speak. hopefully cigars can go in tomorrow.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> hydrometer has been holding steady between 67-68%. tupperware is drying as we speak. hopefully cigars can go in tomorrow.


the nicest thing about coolidors/tupperdors is that there isn't that insufferable seasoning period like humidors that can take forever.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

well the hydrometer has been there for about 10 hours and has been holding same levels since it settled. i was reading the instructions that this comes calibrated and ready to use. what do you guys think


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> well the hydrometer has been there for about 10 hours and has been holding same levels since it settled. i was reading the instructions that this comes calibrated and ready to use. what do you guys think


i usually use table salt, but i would give it overnight. if it doesn't change at all does it have a way to adjust it? basically mine has a knob to move the % around or a calibration button to basically train it to what 75% is.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

tiger187126 said:


> i usually use table salt, but i would give it overnight. if it doesn't change at all does it have a way to adjust it? basically mine has a knob to move the % around or a calibration button to basically train it to what 75% is.


negative, no adjustment knob.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> negative, no adjustment knob.


well i would leave it overnight and if it still says 68% then you know that it's 7% low.

just make sure you remember that when you check it.

don't worry, you're not the only guy who has to do mental math to check his hygrometer, only one of mine is dead accurate.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

tiger187126 said:


> well i would leave it overnight and if it still says 68% then you know that it's 7% low.
> 
> just make sure you remember that when you check it.
> 
> don't worry, you're not the only guy who has to do mental math to check his hygrometer, only one of mine is dead accurate.


is it suppose to read 75? i ideally want to have my cigars at 65-70%
it should drop was i put the cedar and humification device in place correct?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> is it suppose to read 75? i ideally want to have my cigars at 65-70%
> it should drop was i put the cedar and humification device in place correct?


He is saying you should check the accuracy of your hygro by doing a salt test.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> He is saying you should check the accuracy of your hygro by doing a salt test.


yeah that is the reading i am getting with the salt test. i started the salt test around 12 and havent removed it from the bag. the reading in the bag with salt and hydrometer is 68%


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Is that "reset" button a calibration button or is it just to clear the memory of the high and low limits? if it is a calibrate button to reset the hygrometer to 75% then after it is in the baggie with the salt slurry for a while (like 24 hours) then just push the button while it is still in the sealed bag. wait a few minutes and make sure it reads 75.

If it is just to clear the memory, then you'll just have to remember that it reads low. The safer bet, though, would be to get the calibration kit from boveda. Salt tests are notoriously inaccurate because people tend to not do it right. If done properly it works fine.

The rest of the stuff looks great. have fun filling it up!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

well here are the instructions

CigarTech Hydrometer:

the cigar monitor has been shipped live. we calibrate and test each and every hydrometer upon receipt. 

push the reset button. the reading should say "MIN". push again and the reading should say"Max". push a third time and hold for 30seconds. your cigar monitor is now reset to the current readings.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Where did you find your tupperdore? I love it and I want one!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Where did you find your tupperdore? I love it and I want one!


in miami we actually have a store that only says tupperware stuff


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

I suppose I'll consult google and amazon then.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> I suppose I'll consult google and amazon then.


if you want tomorrow morning, i can PM you the make of the the container and link as well. they have a website called thecontainerstore dot com


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

What store is that? I live in Broward but I work in N. Miami. What size is the container? I have 2 rubbermaid 2.5gal but I want a larger tupperdor for boxes.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

ko4000 said:


> What store is that? I live in Broward but I work in N. Miami. What size is the container? I have 2 rubbermaid 2.5gal but I want a larger tupperdor for boxes.


the store is by Dadeland Mall. right in front of it. you should go check it out


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

I just found out that we have a container store in Indianapolis, and I checked out their site and found the one you got. I think we'll be making a trip down there this weekend.... I'm excited! lol


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice job so far, your r/h% in the tuppador may move around at first, give it some time, esp. when you add cigars, plus your gonna need to see what r/h% you like your smokes at and adjust accordingly.....my only suggestion is to get a 65% boveda pack to "calabrate" your hydro.....yea a salt test works, but that means your hydro is accurate at 75%...that's not what you want to keep your sticks at, if you want to keep your sticks at 65% then calabrate your hydro to 65%, i understand that your hydro isn't adjustable, so if it reads 70% after 36 hrs. in a sealed bag w/ a 65% boveda pack, then you know to subtract 5%.....also it will take around 6-8 weeks for your cigars to fully become acclamated to your desired r/h%......get it set up and calabrated, then be patient for a while, remember a hydro is just a gauge to tell what your r/h% is doing, ultimately if you enjoy your cigars at 67% r/h that your hydro reads then strive to keep the r/h at 67%.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> nice job so far, your r/h% in the tuppador may move around at first, give it some time, esp. when you add cigars, plus your gonna need to see what r/h% you like your smokes at and adjust accordingly.....my only suggestion is to get a 65% boveda pack to "calabrate" your hydro.....yea a salt test works, but that means your hydro is accurate at 75%...that's not what you want to keep your sticks at, if you want to keep your sticks at 65% then calabrate your hydro to 65%, i understand that your hydro isn't adjustable, so if it reads 70% after 36 hrs. in a sealed bag w/ a 65% boveda pack, then you know to subtract 5%.....also it will take around 6-8 weeks for your cigars to fully become acclamated to your desired r/h%......get it set up and calabrated, then be patient for a while, remember a hydro is just a gauge to tell what your r/h% is doing, ultimately if you enjoy your cigars at 67% r/h that your hydro reads then strive to keep the r/h at 67%.


i get what your saying. this morning my hydrometer read 67% in the bag with salt. so its off by 8% (remember that number lol)
i am going to order one of those boveda 65% to make sure. i also dont like the fact that my hydrometer cant be calibrated. maybe down the line i will order one. i am thinking of just throwing in there four or five boveda packs and calling it day. granted the quality importers gel crystal humidification they gave me was free but i feel better using boveda that is already set.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

here is the final product. the hydrometer is holding at 58%. its off by eight so when i add it together its at 65%


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice job, looks good.....now fill her up and enjoy.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

you could probably remove some of those bags to fit more sticks. i use two bags that size for my wineador. you could probably get away with just 1 in that tuppador.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

tiger187126 said:


> you could probably remove some of those bags to fit more sticks. i use two bags that size for my wineador. you could probably get away with just 1 in that tuppador.


true ture. i will take that advice once i start filling her up
well fellas hear she is. cigars have been moved in. just one question, i put my premiums in padron box with the lid and closed it. does it matter if it like that? or should i remove the lid?


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

also does it matter if you stack cigars on top of other cigars? i have about another 50 cigars coming my way


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> also does it matter if you stack cigars on top of other cigars? i have about another 50 cigars coming my way


stack it up, fit what you can w/ out damaging, then go buy more cigars and build another


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

does it matter if some of the cigars are in the padron box with the lid closed?


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> does it matter if some of the cigars are in the padron box with the lid closed?


nope. won't hurt them at all.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks for all the help guys... its much appreciated. i am really happy i went this route instead of keeping them in a bag lol. these looks so much nicer


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

so how much was the cost? $25?....excluding the sticks of course.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Great tupperdor! Really nice job!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> so how much was the cost? $25?....excluding the sticks of course.


actually it was 
18 for the box
25 for the hydrometer
18 kitty liter and bags
and a few sticks that i purchased while going to different shops 
total was 61 and i have plenty of room to add more stuff!!!


----------

